# How can you tell is a squirrel net is new or old?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just remove the nest and see if it comes back.
If it is a new nest then there has to be a hole there some place. Most often they come in through a rotted or loose fashia or a soffit. Any tiny hole and there in.
Squarrels will eat right through all most anything to get into a house. Once inside they will chew on the wiring,


----------



## htabbas (Oct 25, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Just remove the nest and see if it comes back.
> If it is a new nest then there has to be a hole there some place. Most often they come in through a rotted or loose fashia or a soffit. Any tiny hole and there in.
> Squarrels will eat right through all most anything to get into a house. Once inside they will chew on the wiring,


I found one of the gable vents had a big hole in the screen. Just fixed it, putting sturdy anodized aluminum screen on. Couldn't find any other entry points larger than 1/4".(I still need to get to those 1/4" cracks here and there, which I can clearly see from inside a clean attic without any insulation.)

The one thing though, my exterminator should have caught this but he didn't. To think more about it, I regretted shelling out that thousand dollars hiring my exterminator. Should have done all those work myself. He doesn't have any magic. Just plugging holes and setting traps. Now he missed a big hole in one of the gable vents. I will call him and let him know that he did an aweful job.


----------

